# Do I need to keep abdomen warm during FET?



## wright1 (Jan 4, 2008)

During my two fresh cycles I kept my tummy warm with a hot water bottle upto ET to help follies to grow. Does it also help with thickening your womb lining? should I be doing it during FET?

Also do you need to increase your protein intake for FET?

Thanks
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Yes, it can help with the bloodflow to the womb.  Whilst you don't want to use a HWB after ET as you don't want to raise your core body temperature, you do want to keep your belly, back and feet covered and warm at all times.

As for protein, you don't really need to increase your protein intake as you're not having EC but there's no harm in ensuring you have a good amount within a healthy balanced diet.

Good luck
Natasha


----------

